# Hygenic Latex Rubber bands in the UK



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I recently had a Trade with CanOpener for a Thumper & absolutely love the thing.

What I didn't expect was to like the Latex Bands he sent with the Thumper more than TBG. Up to now I thought TBG was the best but I found these Latex bands thinner & call it placebo but I just like them better & would like more.

I gathered that they are a US product from Hygenic but can't for the life of me find a UK alternative or similar. Anybody know how I can get my hands on some in the UK?

Cheers!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

simpleshotshootingsports ships to UK


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We ship to the UK daily. Check it out here: http://simple-shot.com/diy/bulk-pure-latex-sheet-1/


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks @treefork & Simpleshot.

Just placed an order. Pretty extensive range you offer SS!


----------

